# Straight Blade vs. V-Plow



## Cmduncan (Jan 11, 2012)

I am new to this site, but not new to the industry. I have spent a few trips to the sight investigating if there is any discussion on straight blades vs v-blades. I am curious if there is any such discussion on the site or if we can create a discussion. I recognize the v-plow would be advantageous in the scenario of an apartment complex where you might wind row (away from the cars on either side) to the middle and use the scoop feature to more quickly clean up. I also recognize that any plow may be better than the old style 7.5 foot plow I am current using. I am wondering if the performance of a new v-plow compared to a new straight blade of equal or near equal length is that more efficient??? I also worry about the additional moving parts - meaning more chances for breakdowns???

Thanks for the input.

Christian Duncan
Indianapolis, IN


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Since I only run Boss v plows ,I don't see why we need to discuss this any more!


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

Double entry after an attempt to edit


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

Many will tell you to you the search function on this site. I'll tell you this, years ago all I had was straight blades and I thought V's were not worth it and made all kinds of excuses why I wouldn't have one. 14 years later I have 5 Boss V's and cringe at the thought of all the wasted time and money I lost farting around with straight blades and pro wings. No problems (knock on wood) with V blades reliability in my case. You still only have two side to side rams and a lifting pump, just have a hinge in the middle is all


----------



## ratherbfishin (Aug 1, 2011)

Got my first v this year;Fisher X blade.I can't give you a honest opinion,cause there's no freakin snow! All I can say is all the peeps I spoke with said once you plow with a V you will never go back.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

I say go with a V. Here is a way I look at it. For what little bit of price difference there is between a good quality straight blade and a good quality V plow what is there to loose? A V Plow is a straight blade with two more functions, V and Scoop. It will do everything a straight blade will do, but speed you up with busting drifts or containing snow. In the end its your decision, I run a mix of both. I like my old straight blade, but I will not buy a new straight blade. Nothing but new V's or expandable blades from here on out.


----------



## Plowman52 (Oct 3, 2009)

The v plow is more effective. But if you have a crappy guy using it its worthless (both straight and v)


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

Power Plow....Blizzard , Wideout , XLS....Puts any "V" to shame......:laughing:


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Or you can skip the v and join the ranks of the real producers-fisher xls,
western wideout, blizzard pp or that snowdog model.


----------



## CTerrySGD (Nov 2, 2005)

V plow all the way! I'm using a 9.5' V Plow which in my mind is just as effective as an XLS or wideout at 9.5'. If you know how to use a V it may even be better than an XLS or wideout. Depends on where you live too.... V has been invaluable the past couple of winters in eastern PA.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

Matson Snow;1411288 said:


> Power Plow....Blizzard , Wideout , XLS....Puts any "V" to shame......:laughing:


Agreed, the best thing about a V plow for me is being able to break through snow banks with ease, but other than that an expandable plow moves a lot more snow than a V plow. If you put a set a wings on the V it really helps but it's still no expandable.


----------



## jklawn&Plow (Jan 8, 2011)

ratherbfishin;1411241 said:


> Got my first v this year;Fisher X blade.I can't give you a honest opinion,cause there's no freakin snow! All I can say is all the peeps I spoke with said once you plow with a V you will never go back.


IMHO I don't have an HO because there's no snow here either. I did get to test drive mine on a 1-1.5" snow and it definitley worked better in that it was 8" wider only did 2 passes where I used to do 3. So that saved time. I think during heavy snowfalls I can push snow up over to side on driveways better and backdrag remnants and I am hoping cleaning up the apron will go quicker. I am also hoping that the VXT will throw the snow over the "walls" I create as the season acumulations pile up.


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

Matson Snow;1411288 said:


> Power Plow....Blizzard , Wideout , XLS....Puts any "V" to shame......:laughing:


I understand your thoughts and partially agree, those are great plows too. The only thing I've realized is the actual V position comes in really handy a couple times a year. It can eliminate the pounding I used to put trucks and plows for trying to bust into some serious snow banks getting into lots during major storms.


----------



## Pinzgauer (Oct 31, 2007)

Guess it depends a lot on what you plow. Im sure for a nice square and flat parking lot with no obstructions a straight blade is fine.
Some of the driveways I do I couldn't even attempt with a straight plow after a good storm.
Only way to get going in a reasonable way is to clear a path in V and even then I have to go back for more momentum to bust through. That's in 4WD and chains.
Can't imagine how I'd do it with a straight blade.


----------



## ratherbfishin (Aug 1, 2011)

Pinzgauer;1414104 said:


> Guess it depends a lot on what you plow. Im sure for a nice square and flat parking lot with no obstructions a straight blade is fine.
> Some of the driveways I do I couldn't even attempt with a straight plow after a good storm.
> Only way to get going in a reasonable way is to clear a path in V and even then I have to go back for more momentum to bust through. That's in 4WD and chains.
> Can't imagine how I'd do it with a straight blade.


You guys in Vermont get real snow though!


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

Like night and day


----------



## My bowtie (Jan 15, 2008)

I will say that this is my first yr withn a V plow. The "V" MAY come in handy when and if we get a heavy wet snow fall to open up the drives, but the most beneficial use is the scope mode. So much faster then a straight plow when cleaning up.


----------



## bpminc74 (Jan 15, 2012)

Up here we always get alot of wet heavy snow and the the V blade is so much more practical. Trying to plow up steep winding drives through 8"-10" of wet stuff with a straight blade is brutal. With the blade angled it shoves the front of the truck over getting you sideways and somtimes stuck. With a v the truck stays straight and opening up roads is a breeze.


----------



## ratherbfishin (Aug 1, 2011)

My bowtie;1415137 said:


> I will say that this is my first yr withn a V plow. The "V" MAY come in handy when and if we get a heavy wet snow fall to open up the drives, but the most beneficial use is the scope mode. So much faster then a straight plow when cleaning up.


Couldn't agree more! We just need that elusive white stuff so I can prove that fact!


----------



## 03sd (Jan 16, 2012)

I picked my mvp 3 yrs ago never going back to a straight blade


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

It depends on what you do. If you are in wide open lots, a v will not save you any time. If you have a lot of bullsh*t to scrape around, you will pick up a little time with a v plow. If you are a good plow truck driver, you can control snow with a stright blade for clean up.

I will put up the battle for a stright blade to be the opposition: 

There are less moving parts, less valves, less wiring, over all less parts to go wrong or break. Stright blades are simple and are not likley to have as many break downs. The less complex you make a product the less that can go wrong.


----------



## downtoearthnh (Jan 16, 2009)

I ran straight blades for 20 years and my supplier finally said "enough" go to a V. Now, of course, I regret not switching sooner! one of the major benefits to me is shelfing snow in the scoop mode. It is a night and day difference, and I will also echo the thought about busting through deep snow in the V mode. It has changed the way I plow, now all my guys with the older plows want to switch.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

I ran a Western straight blade from '85 to '94 and then I bought a new truck and put a new Boss v blade 7'6 on it and have never really regretted it. I love the V for doing clean up and pushing through piles. That being said I have been wondering about how a Wide out would do on the lots I do. I have 2 nice lots that total about 8 acres and a subdivision with a few miles of roads, where I mostly wind row the snow off the side.
I wish I new someone with a Wideout that could give me a quick demo of how well it works on bigger open lots. If the snow gets too deep I have friend with - 938 Caterpillar loaders when I need it.


----------



## nepatsfan (Sep 16, 2004)

Philbilly2;1416362 said:


> It depends on what you do. If you are in wide open lots, a v will not save you any time. If you have a lot of bullsh*t to scrape around, you will pick up a little time with a v plow. If you are a good plow truck driver, you can control snow with a stright blade for clean up.
> 
> I will put up the battle for a stright blade to be the opposition:
> 
> There are less moving parts, less valves, less wiring, over all less parts to go wrong or break. *Stright blades are simple and are not likley to have as many break downs. The less complex you make a product the less that can go wrong*.


I guess we should get rid of power steering, power brakes, pw, pl, ac, heated mirrors, might as well get rid of heat too. Bring manual wipers back.......

Lets throw away increased productivity because more *could* break. I can understand the point to a certain extent but you can have a backup straight blade if it worries you that much with an adapter. That is what we do. I have a blade that sits at the shop. We used it twice last year and it was a straight blade that had the issue both times.

V plows are great in parking lots if you have spaces on each side and need to windrow toward the middle. You put the plow in scoop mode so you dont get the trail off.

Could any parking lot be done with a straight blade? Yes....any parking lot could be done with a snowblower too....or a shovel for that matter. We like the productivity increase with v plows.


----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

*5 ft*



Matson Snow;1411288 said:


> Power Plow....Blizzard , Wideout , XLS....Puts any "V" to shame......:laughing:


Try taking 1 of them in to a 5 FT winrow from a city plow into your lot  I like looking out and seeing it @ my lights lol


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

You have to pick for your self You need look at what type work you have and Buy what will work for you

With str8 plow or wideout design plows will work in open parking 
If you have driveways and some back road driveways V plow
Busting drifts everything that doesnt V will be pain and you will get stuck
I ran str8 plows from 81 to 2012 but in 99 bought Vplow and in 09 bought Vplow still have one str8 plow my 8.6proplus w/western wing kit works well in open parking lots All drift work is done with the 2 Vplows I have

Around here there are more people owning Vplows then str8 plows and wings to a 9.2 boss V you can push 11ft wide


----------



## Pinzgauer (Oct 31, 2007)

ratherbfishin;1414384 said:


> You guys in Vermont get real snow though!


Not so much this season yet. It's like 5 years or so ago. Remember? Didn't get any snow until mid February.


----------



## ratherbfishin (Aug 1, 2011)

Finally had a "surprise" 3 incher last night.Learning the "V" a little better.There is definitely a learning curve!


----------



## slimquinella (Jan 9, 2012)

i had this discussion with a plow friend of mine last night, I run a fisher v plow and he runs a fisher straight blade. His main point for straight blade was less moving parts to break, my response was that we have the same amount of hydro rams, but i h,ave a hinge on my plow, but i do have more switches, so there really is no huge difference to me, except the fact that it takes me less time to make a driveway look great


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

CTerrySGD;1411312 said:


> V plow all the way! I'm using a 9.5' V Plow which in my mind is just as effective as an XLS or wideout at 9.5'. If you know how to use a V it may even be better than an XLS or wideout. Depends on where you live too.... V has been invaluable the past couple of winters in eastern PA.


V's are nice but if you think they are just as effective you need to get some seat time with a XLS WO or PP. Puts them to shame!


----------



## bossman34 (Aug 15, 2011)

someone needs to relize that this is like what came first the chicken or the egg. There is no correct answer only opinons. I switched from a straight with wings to a 9'2 v-plow. There is a point to be made for both.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

bossman34;1455950 said:


> someone needs to relize that this is like what came first the chicken or the egg. There is no correct answer only opinons. I switched from a straight with wings to a 9'2 v-plow. There is a point to be made for both.


Thumbs Up Thumbs Up


----------



## whsiii2000 (Mar 8, 2011)

the v-plow will work circles around the straight even if you get a 7'6" on!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

samjr;1416384 said:


> Try taking 1 of them in to a 5 FT winrow from a city plow into your lot  I like looking out and seeing it @ my lights lol


Your Right......I'm selling My XLS first thing Monday....:salute:

Did anybody Mention the fact a "V" can be used as a Straight Blade or a "V" or a "Scoop" Plow.....3 Plows for the Price of One......payup....


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Best thing to do would be to go with XLS, Wide-Out or Power Plow.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

2006Sierra1500;1458053 said:


> Best thing to do would be to go with XLS, Wide-Out or Power Plow.


Take this guy advise He doesnt even own one He knows what he is talking about:laughing::laughing:


----------



## 2_Djinn (Dec 20, 2004)

Philbilly2;1416362 said:


> It depends on what you do. If you are in wide open lots, a v will not save you any time. If you have a lot of bullsh*t to scrape around, you will pick up a little time with a v plow. If you are a good plow truck driver, you can control snow with a stright blade for clean up.
> 
> I will put up the battle for a stright blade to be the opposition:
> 
> There are less moving parts, less valves, less wiring, over all less parts to go wrong or break. Stright blades are simple and are not likley to have as many break downs. The less complex you make a product the less that can go wrong.


I agree, I mean It depends on what ya do and how ya push. I mean if you plow deep snow on drives and roads then a V is nice. The newer V's with wings kinda offer the best of both worlds. But if u push every 2" and you have lots your going to win with a wide power plow (8611lp). IME with a V I was humbled instantly as to its capability to bust drifts and hung the truck up. A heavy straight blade can pretty much handle anything with a good operator behind it. Really things like parts availability and how it works with other trucks in your fleet etc is more important then the V vs. Straight blade thing. my.02


----------



## Salty dog (Dec 11, 2006)

Personal preference , almost as bad as ford vs chevy... etc


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

Antlerart06;1458060 said:


> Take this guy advise He doesnt even own one He knows what he is talking about:laughing::laughing:


or an hd plow


----------



## 2_Djinn (Dec 20, 2004)

Red please ~!


----------



## procut (Dec 1, 2004)

I have both and honestly don't see where the V is so great. I know they have there advantages; busting through drifts, clean-up around obsticles, ect. ect. You have to have wings on the straight, and a good plow driver can keep up with a V.

I have a 3 acre lot with a TON of bull sh!t to plow around and on a 2"-3" snow fall I can save about 15-20 minutes using my 8'-6" MVP versus plowing it with a 7'-6" with Pro Wings. Significant. but not the is all to end all some guys say.


----------



## Salty dog (Dec 11, 2006)

2_Djinn;1458255 said:


> Red please ~!


do you mean Red as in redhead ? or you going for Red as in Boss ?


----------



## BOSS LAWN (Nov 6, 2011)

procut;1458279 said:


> I have both and honestly don't see where the V is so great. I know they have there advantages; busting through drifts, clean-up around obsticles, ect. ect. You have to have wings on the straight, and a good plow driver can keep up with a V.
> 
> I have a 3 acre lot with a TON of bull sh!t to plow around and on a 2"-3" snow fall I can save about 15-20 minutes using my 8'-6" MVP versus plowing it with a 7'-6" with Pro Wings. Significant. but not the is all to end all some guys say.


Would an 8'6" be better with wings then going out and getting an MVP?


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

BOSS LAWN;1458547 said:


> Would an 8'6" be better with wings then going out and getting an MVP?


I have 8.6 pro plus with western wings and is nice plow It does its job well
But MVP+9.6 you can do so much more 
I ran 8.6 from 03 till 09 I moved to the MVP I'll never go back to a straight plow again


----------

